# [Risolto]installazione phoronix

## newbies

Salve a tutti, sono un nuovissimo utente di gentoo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ed ovviamente, usandola, inizio ad avere qualche problema.

Voglio installare phoronix ed eseguendo  "emerge -a phoronix-test-suite" mi da tutta questa roba. 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/oniguruma-5.9.2 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/t1lib-5.1.2  USE="-X -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/pslib-0.4.1-r2  USE="-debug -jpeg -png -tiff" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.8-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-php-0.6.2 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/nasm-2.09.10  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/jpeg-0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/php-5.3.9  USE="berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ctype curl fileinfo filter gd gdbm hash iconv ipv6 json nls pcntl phar posix readline session simplexml ssl tokenizer truetype unicode xml zip zlib -apache2 -bcmath -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -curlwrappers -debug -doc -embed -enchant -exif -firebird -flatfile -fpm (-frontbase) -ftp -gmp -imap -inifile -intl -iodbc -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysql -mysqli -mysqlnd -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pdo -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -spell -sqlite -sqlite3 -suhosin (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl" 

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-php/pecl-ps-1.3.6-r1  USE="-examples" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3 (-php5-2)" 

[ebuild  N    ~] app-benchmarks/phoronix-test-suite-3.2.1  USE="bash-completion" 

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by app-benchmarks/phoronix-test-suite-3.2.1, required by phoronix-test-suite (argument)

>=dev-php/pecl-ps-1.3.6-r1 ~amd64

#required by phoronix-test-suite (argument)

>=app-benchmarks/phoronix-test-suite-3.2.1 ~amd64

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by app-benchmarks/phoronix-test-suite-3.2.1, required by phoronix-test-suite (argument)

>=dev-lang/php-5.3.9:5.3 truetype curl gd pcntl zip

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).
```

La prima parte non mi preoccupa (mi elenca solo le dipendenze da soddisfare) ma non capisco la parte finale

```

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).
```

Qual è il problema che riscontra???Vuol dire che non è supportato phoronix???

Spero di non aver fatto una domanda troppo da newbie. Grazie in anticipo per qualunque aiuto.Last edited by newbies on Mon Jan 16, 2012 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrl4n

Sorvoliamo sulla domanda da troppo newbie...

Il sistema ti sta semplicemente avvisando che per installare quello che hai richiesto devi modificare delle USE e smascherare il pacchetto phoronix, disponibile in portage solo in versione instabile.

Inoltre il suggerimento, che ti sconsiglio, è quello di smascherare in automatico i pacchetti mascherati, intervenendo sul make.conf.

----------

## k01

 *newbies wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
> #required by app-benchmarks/phoronix-test-suite-3.2.1, required by phoronix-test-suite (argument)
> ...

 

se leggi attentamente c'è scritto esatattamente qual'è il problema   :Wink: 

in portage ci sono pacchetti considerata stabili, e pacchetti considerati in testing (indicati da ~). normalmente vengono installati solo quelli stabili, se vuoi installare un pacchetto in testing devi smascherarlo esplicitamente. nell'handbook c'è scritto tutto, non fermarti alla semplice installazione ma continua a leggere anche le due sezioni successive:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Inoltre il suggerimento, che ti sconsiglio, è quello di smascherare in automatico i pacchetti mascherati, intervenendo sul make.conf.

 

se intendi la parte in cui dice di aggiungere autounmask=n alle opzioni di default è il contrario, autounmask=y è attivo di default ed è il comportamento che viene riscontrato da "newbies", se viene disattivata si ottiene il semplice messaggio che tutte le ebuild che potrebbero soddisfare la richiesta sono mascherate, senza suggerire i cambiamenti da effettuare. se anche viene abilitato --autounmask-write come opzione di default è comunque sempre necessario aggiornare i file in /etc prima di rendere effettive le modifiche

----------

## newbies

Grazie per le risposte intanto. Era come sospettavo ma non volevo sparare cavolate. Avevo letto del fatto del"mask" ed "unmask" quindi adesso ho capito che è quello. Allora basta inserire questi due (app-benchmarks/phoronix-test-suite-3.2.1 e dev-php/pecl-ps-1.3.6-r1) nel /etc/portage/package.unmask, no???Avevo letto così, scusate ma non vorrei incasinare tutto.

----------

## k01

in /etc/portage/package.keywords, non in .unmask, quello serve in altri casi   :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Sorvoliamo sulla domanda da troppo newbie...

 

se è una battuta basata sul suo username ok (ma magari metti delle faccine la prossima volta). Altrimenti, mi spiace dirlo, ma questo non è esattamente il modo di accogliere un nuovo arrivato.

Riconosco benissimo di poter aver frainteso il tuo messaggio quindi, se è questo il caso, ti chiedo scusa in anticipo.

----------

## bandreabis

Forse voleva dire di non aver paura di fare domande anche se gli sembrano troppo da niubbo.

Peggio se avesse risposto RTFM!!   :Razz: 

----------

## newbies

cmq ho risolto mettendo ~ ad amd64 del make.conf

----------

## Onip

 *newbies wrote:*   

> cmq ho risolto mettendo ~ ad amd64 del make.conf

 

così smascheri tutti quanti i pacchetti in portage (compresa la toolchain e i pacchetti fondamentali come il kernel). In generale non è una scelta saggia, men che meno se si ha poca esperienza con gentoo.

La soluzione corretta è smascherare solamente il minimo necessario per procedere all'installazione del pacchetto desiderato: c'è un motivo valido (di solito) se un software è incasellato nella categoria "testing".

----------

## k01

 *newbies wrote:*   

> scusate ma non vorrei incasinare tutto.

 

 *newbies wrote:*   

> cmq ho risolto mettendo ~ ad amd64 del make.conf

 

e le mie congratulazioni per esserti incasinato il sistema!! quella non è la soluzione al tuo problema, come ti ha detto Onip dovevi smascherare solo un paio di pacchetti, non mettere tutto il sistemi in ~

----------

## mrl4n

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Inoltre il suggerimento, che ti sconsiglio, è quello di smascherare in automatico i pacchetti mascherati, intervenendo sul make.conf.

 

Onip non era stato l'unico ad avvisare   :Laughing: 

 *Onip wrote:*   

> se è una battuta basata sul suo username ok (ma magari metti delle faccine la prossima volta). Altrimenti, mi spiace dirlo, ma questo non è esattamente il modo di accogliere un nuovo arrivato.

 

Quale username?? Nemmeno l'avevo notato 

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Forse voleva dire di non aver paura di fare domande anche se gli sembrano troppo da niubbo.
> 
> Peggio se avesse risposto RTFM!! 

 

Centrato  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Wink:  SIamo stati tutti niubbi...io stesso su molte cose lo sono tuttora.

----------

## newbies

ma l'ho usato solo per poter installare quel pacchetto, l'ho tolto poi.

----------

## mrl4n

Se sei certo che non ti ha installato altri pacchetti, ti è andata bene.

La prossima volta ti consiglio di modificare il file package.keywords in /etc/portage solo per il pacchetto che ti interessa.

P.S. se hai risolto metti [risolto] nel titolo.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## newbies

ok mrl4n, la prossima volta farò in quel modo   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Meconiotronic

Se usi ~ nell'accept keywords e successivamente fai un emerge -Duv world per agggiornare il sistema di pure addio alla tua gentoo te lo dice uno che 6 anni fa dovette riformattare proprio per quello.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by app-benchmarks/phoronix-test-suite-3.2.1, required by phoronix-test-suite (argument)

>=dev-lang/php-5.3.9:5.3 truetype curl gd pcntl zip 

Devi fare solo i cambiamenti che ti chiede portage, un po' come dichiarare una presa visione dei rischi.

In questo caso apri o crea /etc/portage/package.use/package.use

e dichiara nel file:

dev-lang/php truetype curl gd pcntl zip

In questo modo portage sa che quando deve compilare il pacchetto deve necessariamente aggiungergli quelle funzioni.

Se portage ti dice ad esempio:

One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-wm/compiz-0.8.6-r3::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

il file e' un altro

Apri o crea /etc/portage/package.keywords/package.keywords

E ci dichiari dentro:

x11-wm/compiz in questo modo smascheri una versione in testing.

Per le versioni di paccketti hard masked (ti serviranno davvero raramente) il processo di smascheramento e' un altro ancora)

Dammi retta leggiti quelle 4 righe del manuale che Gentoo e' la migliore distro che esista sembra ostica ma quando impari le basi e' davvero la migliore. Non c'e un problema che non risolvi.

----------

## newbies

Meconiotronic: ti ringrazio per la risposta esaustiva e per la pazienza, allora la prossima volta seguirò il consiglio alla lettera   :Wink: 

Per quanto riguarda gentoo, devo perderci ancora un pò di tempo ma già mi avevano detto che era fra le migliori. Devo solo sbatterci un pò la testa ed usarla sempre  :Smile: 

----------

## Meconiotronic

Vai tranquillo qui sul forum sono sempre pronti ad aiutarti. Se ho tempo anche io qualche volta mi metto a rispondere a qualche post.

----------

